
Gitlab 12.7 - jbk
https://about.gitlab.com/releases/2020/01/22/gitlab-12-7-released/
======
hashworks
> Resource Groups help you limit pipeline concurrency to more efficiently and
> effectively manage jobs and resources.

Nice, I missed that for automated Kubernetes or Terraform Deployments.

